# Did you get an HD player for Xmas?



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I've heard many peole saying that this Christmas' HD player sales may dictate whether Bluray or HD-DVD may win the format war. I'm sure many of you have some AV goodies on your Xmas wish lists so if Santa managed to stuff a Bluray player in your stocking or left a HD-DVD player under your tree let us all know in this poll. Feel free to comment on which brand you got and any extras that came with it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How about after x-mas? The combo player I want is not going to be released until January 15.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

heehee, I was thinking the same thing... the one I'm after is a combo player after Christmas.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> How about after x-mas? The combo player I want is not going to be released until January 15.


What combo player are you looking at? Would it still be cheaper to buy one of each or has, or will, the prices of the combo players come down to a reasonable levels?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I voted for wanting an HD DVD player since I already own BD. Didn't get anything though  - although I got some other nice toys!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I tell yah...Santa just doesn't get it. We guys (and gals sometimes) don't want socks or underwear or a "nice" sweater or a pair of "slacks" as my Dad would call them. We want toys! The difference between men and boys after all _is_ the size of their toys.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

MatrixDweller said:


> What combo player are you looking at? Would it still be cheaper to buy one of each or has, or will, the prices of the combo players come down to a reasonable levels?


The Samsung BD-P5000U is going to be the one to own I believe. It will hit the streets with a retail of $799 and I figure in just a few months it will be less than what I paid for my Denon 2900 a few years ago... less than I paid for my XA1 and less than I paid for my XA2. I'm biting... :yes: I've got Blu-ray Disc waiting. :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I got an A2 for the Plasma in my living room.:clap:


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

My son gave me a Panasonic Blu-Ray player with 5 discs. I guess I'm officially format neutral now (two HD DVD players already in use). 

I think my kids have almost as much invested into my theater as I do. Last year, my daughter got me a Panny projector. If this keeps up, it won't be too many more Christmas's before their college investment shows a profit :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just picked up a Samsung BD P1400 from Futureshop here in Canada for $299 and with the 5 free Bluray DVDs that come with it thats a great deal!
So now I have both HD and BluRay DVD players :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Santa didn't get me any HD or BP ... :sad::sad:

It's okay, I understand ... before Christmas he got me a RX-v2700 and on 12/24 I got a pair of JBL stadium :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't get a player since I already have two HD DVD players and the PS3, and got no movies for Christmas either  ...but in my wife's defense, she never buys me movies because she can't remember what we have and don't have and what I would like in HD. She did get me a spiffy game for my Bluray player... er I mean my 'game console' 

Now that I'm done spending all my money on the kids, I'll be looking at the post Christmas sales for movies!


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Anyone else scratching their head about the Warner announcement considering that 4 times as many people got a HD-DVD player over a Blu-Ray player?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is no telling how many HD-DVD players were sold at x-mas time... thousands at least huh?


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Some day they'll figure out that there were more HD-DVD movies selling than Blu-Ray at the time Warner shifted to BD. The irony......


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just bought myself a late xmas present.
Panny DMP-BD30 Blu Ray along with the Pioneer PDP 5080

Very happy with both!


----------

